# motley sunglow



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

RIP little guy

he never had a name, and didnt last long either, never looked the best, took a few feeds down, but that was about it, this morning i woke up to find him dead


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

sorry to hear that mate


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

poor snakey. How old?


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

jenjen said:


> poor snakey. How old?


july 07, he only weighed 6grams O_O


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

RIP little guy


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

your_only_nightmare said:


> july 07, he only weighed 6grams O_O


 
aww bless, R.I.P. little guy


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

r.i.p little matey


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww I'm really sorry to hear that 

R.I.P.

eace:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

.r.i.p


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

so sorry to hear of your loss.

R.I.P little one xx


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks everyone!

he is missed, he was cute


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

i am sorry to hear of your loss-very cute snakeeace:


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP little guy


----------

